# Has anyone taken Elavil?



## meredith33 (Oct 15, 2003)

I just went to the doctor yesterday and I was diagnosed with IBS-D. He gave me a prescription for Elavil and Lomotil. Can anyone give me an idea of maybe what to expect with the Elavil? Thanks.


----------



## stargirl (Jul 28, 2002)

I've tried it once,I think it's one of the older anti-depressants.I didn't have a good experience with it.But that doesn't mean that you will too.For instance,I take Celexa,and it seems to be working for me,but not for some other people.Anyway,I'm sorry I'm not much help,I just wanted to say take care,good luck and I hope you feel better soon.







SG


----------



## meredith33 (Oct 15, 2003)

No, stargirl, thanks for your input


----------



## Chezzy (Oct 12, 2003)

When I first started taking Elavil I thought it was a wonder drug. My appetite increased and I felt so much better.......lasted about 6mths though


----------



## Inky_Sami (Nov 21, 2003)

I have IBS-DI have been off and on Elavil since 1985. I take it once at night to help with sleep, migraines and depression. I am also on Celexa which I take in the morning.Elavil REALLY has helped me a great deal. The big suprise is that it helped my Migraines too.Sami


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2003)

I hallucinated on Elavil. Had to quit after 3 days. Thirteen years later, I now know that is because I have Dyslimbia and can't tolerate it because it would make me psychotic.Also cannot tolerate benzos because they, too, make me psychotic.


----------



## Sandi M (Nov 19, 2003)

Hi mycarismyenemyï¿½.. I just started taking Elavil a few weeks ago for anxiety. I'm just wondering if you've had any luck with it. It seems to be working for me, but I've only been taking it for such a short time. Please let me know your thoughts. Have you noticed any side effects with it??


----------



## MaritimeGirl (Feb 11, 2001)

I have IBS-D and have fibromyalgia which causes drugs like this to intensify in my system. Side-effects for me - if there's a possibility of weight gain it always happens to me. I gain 10lbs within first 3 weeks of taking. I was on lowest dose. I don't sleep well and it would make me hungover in mornings which caused me to be emotional and anxious. I have been taking Celexa for over a year, although it's safe to take both at same time. Try to give it about 3 mos. I used it for about 1 1/2 but had been on it past.


----------



## anastasia1009 (Jul 10, 2003)

I have been on it for over 2 months - 10 mgs at first but now suffering with depression from IBS and on 25 mgs. So far the worse side effect is the hang over the next morning and I think I have the weight gain issue - 10 pounds in 2 months. The pills are used for anoreix people so it makes them hungry so when I take them I want to snack. Ever since I have taken them, the IBS is very managable and the worst problem is GERD's.Oh well..


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2003)

How you respond to Elavil (Amitryptilline) depends on your diagnosis and your chemisty.I actually hallucinated on Elavil.I hope you have a better experience with it.


----------



## Sandi M (Nov 19, 2003)

Hi all -- I wrote awhile back about Elavil, when I first started taking it. I asked about side effects. I've been on it for about 3 months now. I can't tell if it's working.... Last week, after being out in the sun for a few hours, I found myself in bed with what felt like a fever (but no raised temp) and my face felt like it was on fire







What a horrible feeling! The next day, after being out in the sun for only 40 minutes, the same thing happened. It's happened everyday for the past several days. I'm wondering if anyone has had this "side effect"... if it's even from taking Elavil. One warning, when taking this, is to avoid exposure to the sun. But, for me, it actually started the first time indoors. I don't get it.... Any input would be appreciated!!







Thanks!


----------

